# Spreadable Butter



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

.....straight from the fridge. Yeah, right. :-/

It usually just helps to mangle one's toast whilst the butter remains in tact.

Beloved reminded me that it stays soft if you leave it out of the fridge -well do does regular butter so what is the fucking point. (and she uses a chef's blow torch to soften hers on the bread [smiley=chef.gif])

Do most FMCG marketing people think we are stupid?

PS Don't know why I am Flaming here, but I couldn't find a 'Mildly Irritating Forum. Or think of a Robbie Williams spin on spreadable butter


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I had exactly the same thing with Lurpack 'spreadable'

Blasting it for 5 secs in the micowave seems to do the trick ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually I get a bit frustrated with ice cream  . Sometimes I can't scoop it so I stick the whole tub in the microwave for 20 seconds to soffen it so I can scoop it. Then I am a happy girlie . .... Go on someone will blast me now and say something about food poisoning myself har har har


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm not really a butter person because I obviously have to look after me sexy trim figure, I've been on Benecol for a while and it spreads real good. However, it states that it's proven to reduce cholestrol on the carton - does that mean the thicker I spread it the healthier I get? A bit of a dilemma for me that one.


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Benecol? sounds like some sort of nasty medication to me!!!

Rich


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

why not just use axle grease - it will spread and taste about as good as margerine... do yourself a favour and get a decent ceramic butter dish and some luverly butter and keep it in a cool place


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You can't beat Lurpak, slightly salty version on toast. This tastes really really yummy when it melts and when it drizzles down ya chin and cleevage that is a different story ;D... my hubs has this advantage of watching me struggle with this every Saturday morning and still hasn't offered yet to lick the remainder off me :-X


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Just have real butter!
All these other spreads are just chemical cocktails :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just wait 5 mins and would be fine ... you winging gits! ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Just wait 5 mins and would be fine ... you winging gits! Â ;D ;D


That would get me onto Cold Toast. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

May seem a daft question, but have you got your fridge running too cold?

I got my Anchor Spreadable out for my toast this morning and "hey presto" it spread perfectly... my only problem being the brown bits that escape back into the tub no matter how careful you are....

But if yours doesn't spread straight from the fridge, may I suggest you check the thermostat before blaming the product?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I may have to switch brands


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> May seem a daft question, but have you got your fridge running too cold?
> 
> I got my Anchor Spreadable out for my toast this morning and "hey presto" it spread perfectly... my only problem being the brown bits that escape back into the tub no matter how careful you are....
> 
> But if yours doesn't spread straight from the fridge, may I suggest you check the thermostat before blaming the product?


Fridge is running at 5 degrees C. Brand was Lurpak.

Am calling respectives technical supports at Zanussi and Lurpak for a full solution review and technical explanation - seamless, end to end fully integrated etc. I feel sure that one will blame the other.

Meanwhile I have failed over at the application level to a stand-alone Olivio soution, which is tried and tested OK, except that it doesn't quite provide the total customer experience of a dairy-centric package.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PS Brown bits NEVER go back in the packet unless you want your future toasted comestibles corrupted. ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> PS Brown bits NEVER go back in the packet unless you want your future toasted comestibles corrupted. ;D


I've only got one word to say on this matter!

*CRUMPETS* ;D


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

I hate any product masquerading as butter but isn't  (especially if you accidentally pick it up at the supermarket - aaaarrrggghhhh)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm going to market butter for a new company.....

In a twist of irony, I'm going to call it "I can't believe its not I can't believe its not butter"


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

You beat me to it...

I was just about to launch ' I can't believe its not low fat spread'

:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

"I can't believe how bad this stuff tastes."
"I can't believe I fell for this stupid gimic anyway"
"I can't beleve they pass this stuff off as food"
etc.

As for cold toast.


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Warm toast rules. Especially when real butter is in play.

There's something unnatural about low fat "spreads" - and "spread" is a bit too generic a term for me - just like "special sauce" is a nondescript kebeb van favourite. Chilli sauce I know what it's about, but "special" sauce...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Or do like I do and have no butter at all.

You don't miss it at all after a while.

Honest. :'(

Still I suppose it's my own fault for getting too fat in the first place.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I believe the industry jargon for this generic poison is 'yellow fats'. Yum that sounds appealing. [smiley=toilet.gif] 
Tony and Gordon should tax this stuff to the max, also include Sunny Delight and Dairylea Dippers etc [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> You can't beat Lurpak, slightly salty version on toast. Â This tastes really really yummy when it melts and when it drizzles down ya chin and cleevage that is a different story ;D... my hubs has this advantage of watching me struggle with this every Saturday morning and still hasn't offered yet to lick the remainder off me Â :-X


i thought we were on about butter in this thread?.. :

couldn't resist. sorry.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oooppppps ........ I got a little carried away  8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

It's true 'Lurpack spreadable' just isn't! Maybe we should have a group suing (SP? I think the fat globules have gone to my brain cells) session and claim for the distress suffered! ;D


----------

